# Zebco drag stuck



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

My daughters drag on her typical silver Zebco won't pull out. I tapped on it the other day and it started working, but now stuck again. How do you work on those things?

thanks,

Tommy


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

If a little oil won't do it get another, they are just a few bucks and not worth your time to mess with.


----------

